# Who else is getting excited for Discovery "PLANET EARTH"!



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

So, maybe the wrong forum, but I for one think this is what my hdtivo has been waiting to do since it came to life AFTER the Blue Planet series, (IMHO one of the best out there)

Disocvery has a new 11 part series coming up, as if we all don't already know this, called PLANET EARTH. ALL in HD, ALL starting March 25, 2007

The trailers look awesome.

- I am in no way affiliated, work for or know anyone who works for the Discovery Channel or any affiliated Discovery enterprise -


----------



## TimeHorse (Sep 12, 2005)

tivoboy said:


> So, maybe the wrong forum, but I for one think this is what my hdtivo has been waiting to do since it came to life AFTER the Blue Planet series, (IMHO one of the best out there)
> 
> Disocvery has a new 11 part series coming up, as if we all don't already know this, called PLANET EARTH. ALL in HD, ALL starting March 25, 2007
> 
> ...


I saw this on CBC HD last summer. It was awesome and have some wonderful nature shots. Too bad my DirecTV HD doesn't have the disk capacity to record it. IMHO Miracle Planet was better and any Walking with ... kicks even that.


----------



## TimeHorse (Sep 12, 2005)

My DirecTiVo HD doesn't have the capacity for that either and last week he decided to record stuff well farther down the Season Pass priority list instead. Again, thank goodness for StarChoice and NBC HD Seattle and Detroit.


----------



## purduelion (Jan 13, 2004)

This is going to be great. DiscHD previewed the first episode in January. It was, as my wife said, "jaw dropping". 

If there is a reason to own a HDTV, or if you need to "prove" hd to someone, this show will do it. The slow-mo of the sharks alone justified my investment in my home theater in my opinion and I consider myself an HD snob.


----------



## TimeHorse (Sep 12, 2005)

...is that Discovery with edit it down and replace the narrator with an American like Avery Brooks or Christian Slater.


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

I saw this on Oprah the other day! It looks fabulous or as Oprah would say "Really Remarkable." Some of the footage they showed just blew me away I can not wait to see this one!


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Looks like this is also going to be available on blu-ray coming in April, I might keep a couple recordings and then do a little comparo!
100$ for the set, is a bit much though


----------



## Galley_SimRacer (Mar 1, 2002)

Some of the people at IMDb are saying _Planet Earth_ is like the greatest show ever. A Blu-ray release might prompt me to finally pick up a PS3.


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

Well I have seen some of the footage and it is really amazing! I have been blown away by some of the things they captured!


----------



## Seminole (Oct 27, 2003)

Do you think we can set a season pass without it recording every episode as they like to run shows a million times over. Is it going to be on the same time each week?


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Seminole said:


> Do you think we can set a season pass without it recording every episode as they like to run shows a million times over. Is it going to be on the same time each week?


As long as the guide data lists the episode title, the TiVo will automatically record only one instance of each episode (as long as it's within thirty days I think).


----------



## Robert Spalding (Jan 12, 2001)

it'll also be on HD-DVD!

http://www.amazon.com/Planet-Earth-Complete-BBC-DVD/dp/B000MRAAJW


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

TimeHorse said:


> ...is that Discovery with edit it down and replace the narrator with an American like Avery Brooks or Christian Slater.


They won't do that. They showed the Blue Planet series with Attenborough and the Miracle Planet series with Christopher Plummer.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

yeah, I don't think this will be edited, why pay to change, having the british accent will just add that level of cache to it.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

tivoboy said:


> ....the british accent will just add that level of cache to it.


But I thought that "cache" was french, not british???


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

willardcpa said:


> But I thought that "cache" was french, not british???


I think he meant cachet.

Which is still kinda Frenchish, but at least has the added benefit of making sense in context!


----------



## g-man (Nov 21, 2000)

I was just looking to add a season pass for this and noticed I can only find it by going to channel 76 on Sunday. It doesn't show up in search by title  Anyone else see this behavior?
Anyway, really looking forward to it!
Edit--must be an indexing thing since it's so far out. Guess I'll have to wait a couple of days to see if it fixes itself.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

most certainly frenchish,


I sometimes type a bit too fast, 
let's get back on point people. T-minus 11 days.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

dup


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

tivoboy said:


> dup


Hmmm, is that French or British??


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

Is this available on an HR10-250?


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

TostitoBandito said:


> They won't do that. They showed the Blue Planet series with Attenborough and the Miracle Planet series with Christopher Plummer.


And by "won't" you mean "will," right? It's already been confirmed that Sigourney Weaver is the narrator on the version that will be shown in the US.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

WAAAYYY excited - I watched a couple of HD Previews at the end of other shows (DHD is the ONLY channel I watch anything on while (shhh) Channel Surfing) 

Season Pass just added online, now that it's within the 14-day window and my S3's Guide info should have it!


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

sirfergy said:


> Is this available on an HR10-250?


Umm, any HD program shown on a channel received by your unit should be available on it.

The question you need to ask is "Does my programming package from DirecTV include Discovery HD"?

As for the On Demand one-week-early preview in HD, that's a Comcast exclusive. I have Comcast, but don't yet get HD OnDemand.


----------



## Woody_One (Oct 13, 2005)

g-man said:


> I was just looking to add a season pass for this and noticed I can only find it by going to channel 76 on Sunday. It doesn't show up in search by title  Anyone else see this behavior?
> Anyway, really looking forward to it!
> Edit--must be an indexing thing since it's so far out. Guess I'll have to wait a couple of days to see if it fixes itself.


I had to use the same approach to find it too.
Doesn't seem like the normal way this should be happening. Search by planet earth only found PBS offerings, and they were not the same as these new ones.
Poking around, on a future look at 76 found them (25th?)


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

I set up a season pass last night using a title search with no problems.


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

A title search worked for me, but I noticed that the 1st episode showed up as a different series than the 2nd and 3rd ones, so if you want "From Pole to Pole" you'll have to set it up to record in addition to setting up the SP for the rest of the series.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Is anyone else surprised that they are going to show three a night? I wonder why they wouldn't want to string it out, create some hype, etc. Maybe they are trying to race the clock for when the DVD release comes out? although, not really sure how many people are going to spend 100$ for the set.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

AccidenT said:


> A title search worked for me, but I noticed that the 1st episode showed up as a different series than the 2nd and 3rd ones, so if you want "From Pole to Pole" you'll have to set it up to record in addition to setting up the SP for the rest of the series.


I had the same problem, only it was just the first showing of "From Pole to Pole" that was different; a season pass for the second showing would pick up the rest of the episodes.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

(On my S3) I set up a WishList weeks ago (and forgot about it) - so it had already beens cheduled when it showed up in the Guide data - and yesterday's online SP setup attempt failed. Fortunately it was an acceptable failure


----------



## purduelion (Jan 13, 2004)

Pole to Pole was originally aired in January...It is a Repeat!


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

I am so excited about this showing in HD. My friend just got a new HD TV and he is excited too! I know I will be watching at his house!


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

Sunday at 8! Its going to be HD heaven!


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

I was reading in usatoday today (okay, NOT a great paper but still) that this is going to be arguably the best HD content of anything to date,

but, inded, it will be seqourney weaver and not our man attenboroguh


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

tivoboy said:


> ....but, inded, it will be seqourney weaver and not our man attenboroguh


She gonna arrange for the show to include a creature busting out of a guys guts!!!


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

I just hope it is only her voice and not face, she's getting a bit long in the tooth.

sorry SW


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2005)

tivoboy said:


> I just hope it is only her voice and not face, she's getting a bit long in the tooth.
> 
> sorry SW


So are a lot of us. Pre "baby boomer" here.


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

I've had DTV HD for years. Planet Earth is the reason I signed up for DirecTV HD
for the last several years. 

I have programmed all of my HR10s to record EVERY episode of Planet Earth!


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

hmm, just saw some footage on the today show, looks SWEET!


----------



## Lije Baley (May 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I had the same problem, only it was just the first showing of "From Pole to Pole" that was different; a season pass for the second showing would pick up the rest of the episodes.


Thanks for the heads up. I made an SP using Pole to Pole and it looked ok. However, only PtP was on the to do list for this Sunday, while the following Sunday had all three episodes set to record. I had to individually select the second and third episodes for this Sunday.


----------



## Lije Baley (May 12, 2004)

Check your SP! 

My SP was gone!!! The two episodes I individually added were still there. Obviously something was screwy with the guide data.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I think they fixed the Guide Data, so if you got your SP from the "phantom series" it's gone now.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I was a bit puzzled to see that they're showing the first three episodes one after another, twice tonight.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

couple more votes and we'll be at 80%, hung at 75% for the whole time now.
guess a number of people have a number of heroes to watch!


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

YES,
CHECK YOUR SP, MINE was completly unscheduled, even though I had setup an SP AND selected to record ALL THREE EPISODES

Not really sure what happened, but it wouldn't have recorded otherwise.

Maybe it is only going to be coming in MPEG2 or something, whichever format my HD TIVO DOESN'T receive?

:-(


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tivoboy said:


> Maybe it is only going to be coming in MPEG2 or something, whichever format my HD TIVO DOESN'T receive?


The original problem seems to be that they had two separate series codes in the Guide Data, and which particular showings you got depended upon which particular episode you got your Season Pass from. They now seem to have corrected it, so if you got your Season Pass from one of the episodes that was under the wrong series code, you will not record any episodes.

This should probably go under Season Pass Alerts...

[edit] And I see now that it is! http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=345751


----------



## GadgetJunkies (Sep 8, 2002)

Did you see that freakin Great White Shark?


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Pretty amazing, I haven't watch it yet, but heard Sigourney from the other room. It sounds like the same text, from Sir ATB, but simply read by SW. That isn't right. Only SRA can get away with saying the things he does. Sleepy old britt. they should have changed the language for SW.


----------



## Galley_SimRacer (Mar 1, 2002)

Those birds of paradise are crazy!


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Watched it (pole To pole), just behind realtime. Incredible! Had friends over for dinner and they were absolutely amazed too. THIS is what we all bought HDTVs for 

Not recording the remaining episodes tonight - when they re-broadcast later this week - but this show is an instant fave!



Galley_SimRacer said:


> Those birds of paradise are crazy!


Yeah - they were an instant hit! You could just see the blue one, saying to itself, "Women!", after all that preening was to no avail


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

how big was that great white shark? 20ft?


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

I watched all 3 parts this morning and THIS IS the reason we bought HD!! The scenes were breathtaking and amazing.

What I would hope is Discovery.com will make this available in BlueRay (its currently available in standard DVD). I would add this to my BD library in a heartbeat.

EDIT: Amazon.com has this series available on BlueRay and HD-DVD format. Scheduled for release on 4/24/07.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

The most impressive video I've seen since I got HD a year and a half ago.


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

When that Great white jumped out of the water I was so freaking shocked at how big it was! It was the biggest thing I have ever seen talk about HUGE and POWERFUL! So amazing!!!!!

And the Paradise birds....they were cute I loved that dance they did!


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Dreaday said:


> And the Paradise birds....they were cute I loved that dance they did!


Cute? Really? I thought they were C-Razy! But looked amazing!


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

lol I think the dance was kind of odd it almost looked like they were doing the hula...but with their bodies which was strang but kind of neat!

Animals are neat!


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

The narration puts me into zzzzzzzzzzzz land but the photography is incredible.


----------



## tyketime (Oct 18, 2003)

whsbuss said:


> I watched all 3 parts this morning and THIS IS the reason we bought HD!!


Hmmm... 

I only saw one episode in the guide for the 25th (From Pole to Pole). This coming Sunday (Apr 1) I see two listed: Ice Worlds and Deserts.

Did I miss two episodes?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tyketime said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> I only saw one episode in the guide for the 25th (From Pole to Pole). This coming Sunday (Apr 1) I see two listed: Ice Worlds and Deserts.
> 
> Did I miss two episodes?


Yes...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=345751


----------



## tyketime (Oct 18, 2003)

I was already aware of the Season Pass issue, so I went into the guide to create manual recordings. So I should have been more clear that when I only "saw one episode", I meant in the guide itself and not the "To-Do List".

Shoot! Can someone give me the two episode titles so I can look for them in repeats?

Thank you!


----------



## Lije Baley (May 12, 2004)

Search for "Planet Earth" and then view "upcoming episodes." The first three episodes are shown late tonight (3/30), extending into tomorrow morning and again on Sunday (4/1) in the morning.

Here's a scheduling note from Discovery HD, posted over at AVS:

Planet Earth kicks off with three episodes on Sunday, March 25th (8, 9 & 10p E/P), followed by two more every Sunday (at 8 and 9p E/P) through April 22. Here's the premiere schedule:

Sunday, March 25
8p - Pole to Pole
9p - Mountains
10p - Deep Ocean

Sunday, April 1
8p - Desert
9p - Frozen

Sunday, April 8
8p - Shallow Seas
9p - Plains

Sunday, April 15
8p - Jungle
9p - Fresh Water

Sunday, April 22
8p - Forests
9p - Caves

Discovery HD Theater will then encore Planet Earth in a weekly primetime slot -- 8pm on Thursdays beginning May 3rd.

Regards,
John
Discovery HD Theater Programming


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

not sure if this has been asked or not....

I was wondering why "Pole to Pole" isn't in the Planet Earth folder
like the other two episodes? 

Thanks!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Leila said:


> not sure if this has been asked or not....
> 
> I was wondering why "Pole to Pole" isn't in the Planet Earth folder
> like the other two episodes?
> ...


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=345751


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

Man each episode gets better. I can't wait to watch the new episodes this sunday!

I love how they show 2 episodes its great!


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

New episode is tonight!


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

I better catch up NOW - I have 3 recorded episodes, and I think my KUID is 3! If I don't watch a couple, they'll go kerbloom!


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes you should catch up fast. I watched last night and it was really good. The birds were kind of weird. One of the coolest things I saw was the jungles with the parasites killing the bugs; it was like an alien movie. That freaked me out for a second but I thought, how cool is that!


----------



## Helipilot (Oct 17, 2006)

There is some crossover footage between the episodes...dunno why.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Helipilot said:


> There is some crossover footage between the episodes...dunno why.


I think that's mostly if not entirely cross-over with Pole to Pole, the overview episode that seems to be a "best-of" clip show to whet the appetite.


----------



## aringhof (Feb 15, 2007)

I watched a few episodes of the Plnet Earth on my Tivo Series 3 on my Sony LDK-52XBR3... it was 52 inches of 1080p heaven. Discovery Channel and pro football are the best programs on high def.. why cant all channels broadcast this way.. come on already.


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes the Pole to Pole was just a little something to let you know what was to come. This show being in HD is the best! Its like you can see everything so clearly it is just awesome. it really can't get any better.


----------



## mrpope (Jan 13, 2006)

the photography is amazing with this series. i'm about half way caught up. the thing i keep noticing is that they beat you over the head with "this is a pia shot to get." "this is the only shot of it's kind." and so forth. tired of that.


----------



## Ragsy (Aug 15, 2005)

The Planet Earth series looks fantastic in High Definition. The photography is absolutely stunning. I really enjoyed Sunrise Earth for the photography, but nothing really much happened on those. In this series, watching the animals in their natural habitat is amazing. The underwater photography is breathtaking. I'm sorry the series is almost over.


----------



## ChofuHS (Apr 15, 2004)

The series was awesome...spectacular!


----------



## gsslug (Jan 1, 2003)

So far have TIVOed 9 and watched 8. Great series.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Watch-and-Delete-then-Buy-BluRay.

The optimal solution to the massive space on disk occupied by the 11-part series 
Available for pre-order at Amazon/buy etc. Even in that 'other' HD format. $69.95 (or thereabouts)


----------



## Galley_SimRacer (Mar 1, 2002)

It's really odd that Planet Earth was not featured at all in any of the weekly ads. I was hoping for a price under $50.


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

gsslug said:


> So far have TIVOed 9 and watched 8. Great series.


I have to agree with you there, the series is great. Yesterday was earth day so they showed Planet Earth all day,what a great day I have watched every episode thus far but I was still glued to the TV for the Marathon.
They did a behind the scenes look after the Caves episode and it was really cool. The bat segment was really interesting, I could not believe how much waste they produce!


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Galley_SimRacer said:


> It's really odd that Planet Earth was not featured at all in any of the weekly ads. I was hoping for a price under $50.


True - I'm going with the 66.99 shipped at AmaZon (BluRay of course) Orrrr the 58ish+shipping at Warner, but I've lost the coupon codes and will have to hunt through fatwallet again.


----------



## Galley_SimRacer (Mar 1, 2002)

ashu said:


> True - I'm going with the 66.99 shipped at AmaZon (BluRay of course) Orrrr the 58ish+shipping at Warner, but I've lost the coupon codes and will have to hunt through fatwallet again.


I pre-ordered the BD from Amazon as well, but it's on backorder already.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

ChofuHS said:


> The series was awesome...spectacular!


Late to this thread, poll, and the show itself. Only recorded the last 4 shows, but the description I quoted works for me.

If this series doesn't amaze you, then wtf does?!


----------



## maldini (Mar 2, 2005)

Does this series need to be watched in order or do the episodes stand on their own?

I have recorded 8 of them so far but not the first couple in the series.

Maldini


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

maldini said:


> Does this series need to be watched in order or do the episodes stand on their own?
> 
> I have recorded 8 of them so far but not the first couple in the series.
> 
> Maldini


They can pretty much be watched in any order. The very first episode, 'Pole to Pole,' was kind of an overview of the whole series, but other than that they're not inter-related at all.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

I ordered the BD from amazon as well, it shipped on Monday (typical, to arrive on launch day) and should be at my place now. where I am not, but I am slinging the last couple epsiode from my pro slingbox at 800kps, and it looks pretty darn SWEET!

I really can't wait for the BD disk to arrive and I can do a bit of a comparo.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

From all the reviews, it appears the BD disc is VASTLY better than the HD broadcast version on Cable/FiOS (lets keep D* HD-Lite out of this discussion  )

hidefdigest
avsforum
(That was me that just dissed his dissing of Dave Attenborough  )

Ohh, and maldini - I;m watching it completely out of order too. you miss nothing  And many episodes repeat, and Discovery occasionally does all-day marathons (last Sunday/Earth Day was one!) - you may catch the rest soon too!


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

couple more votes and we can get to 80%!


----------

